# Neo falcata var. higashidemiyako



## TADD (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is one of my current infatuations.... This was ordered form NWO this winter and it is rewarding me with a spike.... I am sure I had nothing to do with that!











What a pain to photograph!


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 5, 2007)

wonderful

Are you using flash? if so don't and use natural light. It might turn out better


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2007)

Tadd this one is great!!. Man I do hope calorchids comes through and brings those neos to the gnyos show this year


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

W/ the light color and probable irradecense I can imagine how diff it would be to capture accurately.


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 5, 2007)

Do these require vanda light?


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2007)

Cinder - i don't think so. Well for me at least they sit with my phals and they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 5, 2007)

:drool: beautiful. if I could find one in Canada so I don't have to import


----------



## Jorch (Apr 5, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> :drool: beautiful. if I could find one in Canada so I don't have to import



:clap: I agree smartie!! Color-flowers or patterned-leaves neos are so hard to find in Canada! 

Perhaps we should do a group order or something.. lol :evil:

Very nice plant TADD! Just love those varigated leaves!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 5, 2007)

I thought about asiatica but the minimum order was $300 plus $80 charge for inspection....
I don't know where else to go for an international shipping
They also have nice variegated dends too
Anyways I'm not working right now, but I will be at the end of the month...then I will have some cash


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 5, 2007)

Can you grow them in s/h?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 5, 2007)

Cinderella said:


> Can you grow them in s/h?




Why, yes. Yes you can.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 5, 2007)

My two growth ootakamaru one year ago...





My five growth ootakamaru today.


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2007)

Show off! oke:


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2007)

i trailed john after he told me the ones he had in sh were doing good






i actually moved three of seedlings from the compot on the right into their own pots


hey sorry for the hijack Tadd


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 6, 2007)

Well I guess that answers that question. Are they fairly easy to grow?


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 6, 2007)

Very nice Tadd !!


----------



## couscous74 (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome flowers, TADD! Hope they smell good!


----------



## myxodex (Apr 12, 2007)

Really nice. I've got this neo obession thing going on at the moment as well. NWO are coming to England in June... YES !!. Hoping to get another six to join the seven I already have. Hoping to have my first blooming neo this year ... I think my Shutennou is thinking about it.

I really like the Japanese moss-mound way of growing them ... problem with smaller plants is that the moss dries out too slowly after watering and making a hollow mound is tricky ... so I'm going experiment with those old-fashioned plastic hair roller/curler thingy's to wrap the moss around to get a hollow mound. If I can find them that is ... also look forward to the bemusement of the store-assistant when a decidely follically-challenged middle-aged man asks to buy a bag of hair curlers!
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Jorch (Apr 12, 2007)

I sometimes use plastic net pots, put them upside down and wrap moss around it to create my "hollow mound".. or if I have any small seedling size pots (2 inch or under round/square ones), then I just cut out the bottom and use that as a support.. I'm not skilled enough to do the traditional Japanese hollow mount yet! lol~


----------



## Per (Apr 12, 2007)

Ditto on the internal support for the mound. I love neos.


----------



## myxodex (Apr 16, 2007)

I've also used inverted net pots for my two larger plants ... but not come across small enough net pots for my smaller plants. I re-mounted my neos this weekend and used plastic hair rollers/curlers ... those plastic perforated tubes with little spikes on the outside that come in a range of diameters and normally have hair wrapped around them. I found a brand that is ideal for the job and dirt cheap ... and it works a treat. The little spikes help hold the moss and in addition they can be cut up and used like lego to get the size you want.
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 16, 2007)

For you guys in Canada and elsewhere, New World Orchids does export. I don't know his minimum, but I know Glenn can and does export. I visited there yesterday. Bought a bean leaf type and a wondrfull varigated. They are something. I was marvelling at the fine workmanship in some of the Japanese and Chinese made Fu Ran pots. Great plants.
Leo


----------

